# Halloween Magazines 2014



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

The Halloween Cross Stitch and Quilting issues were out in my Barnes and Noble - sorry no pics - didn't have my phone with me!


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Ooh...I'll have to visit Joann's and Michaels. Thanks for the heads up, i can't wait to see whatis coming out this year.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Cross Stitch and Quilting are always the first Halloween magazines out. At the end of July/beginning of August we should start seeing the "September" fall-themed magazines which sometimes have a sprinkling of Halloween in them, and then the "Special Edition" (that is...$8.99 and up) Halloween magazines like Martha (if she does one), Matthew Mead, Gooseberry Patch, Taste of Home, Pillsbury, and Phylis Hoffman usually show up the end of August/beginning of September, with the regular Halloween/October issues of (my favorites) BH&G, MSL, and Women's Day showing up the beginning of September. 

I hope we get some really great spreads/issues this year because last year was DISMAL in my opinion. I absolutely love Halloween magazines, but last year I think I only bought one (and I usually buy just about any magazine with a pumpkin or so much as a cornstalk on it).

Thanks for getting the thread rolling, Boobird. Let's hope we get lots of great magazines this year to add to it!


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Nuts and Volts magazine is going to have special Halloween editions in September and October.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Super excited to get back to the U.S. and maybe be able to buy some fall food and Halloween themed magazines!! I'll be back in less than three weeks and I'm STOKED. Thanks for reminding me about the magazines. Now I have even more to look forward to!


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Here's a chance to get a free copy of the Nuts and Volts Halloween issue = http://ow.ly/2KK2zw


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Pic of the two mags that are out...


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

The new full color AUGUST issue of Halloween Machine is here...and its REALLY cool, if I do say so myself. This thing is packed with cool stuff, features on home haunts like The Butcher of Provincetown, a trip to West Virginia's Castle Halloween, Five movies guaranteed to put you in the Halloween spirit, and tons more. If you've never read an issue of Halloween Machine, this is the month to check it out. With FREE SHIPPING...enter the code LJSD14 at checkout. 
http://www.lulu.com/shop/hallow-har...e-august-2014/paperback/product-21739678.html


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Tuesday Morning often sells old issues of special edition magazines at a very discounted price. In the past I've picked up Christmas magazines, Paula Deen magazines, etc. Anyways, I was in TM this morning and bought a 2013 edition of a magazine called "Celebrate Halloween", a Hoffman Media Special. It contains a lot of recipes and a few party theme ideas. Lots of nice pictures. The original price was $9.99 but TM is selling them for $1.99.

TM also had a few autumn themed entertaining magazines. I didn't have time to look through those since my 84 year old mom was with me and she was starting to get tired. So I just grabbed the one that had the word "Halloween" on the front. For only $1.99 it appears to be well worth the price!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Anyone know if there will be a new Martha Stewart this year?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Curious to see what magazines Costco will get in. They discount 30% I think and usually have a few that come in for halloween. 

I saw someone post that the Martha Stewart magazine had a Free shipping coupon for items at Grandinroad. The code was posted in the GR thread if you don't find the magazine.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi, wondering if someone could answer this for me, this is the first year I am subscribed to Better Home and Gardens magazine, anyone know if that includes the Halloween issue ? Previous years I would go buy it at the market, but got such a good deal on the magazine for a year on Amazon just subscribed a few months ago. But I am guessing the Halloween one is maybe a special issue I still have to buy at the market ? Thanks in advance to anyone who can let me know =-)


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

just_Tim said:


> Hi, wondering if someone could answer this for me, this is the first year I am subscribed to Better Home and Gardens magazine, anyone know if that includes the Halloween issue ? Previous years I would go buy it at the market, but got such a good deal on the magazine for a year on Amazon just subscribed a few months ago. But I am guessing the Halloween one is maybe a special issue I still have to buy at the market ? Thanks in advance to anyone who can let me know =-)



I know we didn't last year. That was the only reason we subscribed because that particular issue is so hard to find around here for some reason. Needless to say we were a bit upset, so we didn't renew our subscription.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I just hope Martha Stewarts is a brand new and not rehashed issue this year.


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

Okay, a Halloween board and someone that posts about a Halloween Cross Stitch magazine! I've found HOME! lol Made me smile!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

hoping the same here with the Martha issue!!


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Halstaff said:


> Nuts and Volts magazine is going to have special Halloween editions in September and October.


Thanks for posting this link I subscribed


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

Shadowbat said:


> I know we didn't last year. That was the only reason we subscribed because that particular issue is so hard to find around here for some reason. Needless to say we were a bit upset, so we didn't renew our subscription.


Hey shadow whats up, aww ok that sucks !!!!! thanks for letting me know. I will for sure not renew either. I like their magazine but mainly because that one issue lol so no renew for me


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Not a quote on quote Halloween magazine. The farmers almanac start showing up late Aug thru mid September. Been buying them everyear since the 80s. Once in a while have a story or info about Halloween. 


Only mentioned it since comes out same time as Halloween mags.


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Someone asked about Halloween Martha Stewart mag. Have not seen it but did get the September issue in the mail and I did find two pumpkin items. 

Sorry about quality of the pictures my phone sucks.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Here are the Halloween magazines I have found so far.


----------



## juliaghoulia (Aug 4, 2012)

My brother just gave me a $50 Barnes & Noble gift card so looks like I will be stopping this weekend to see what they have


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just got this at Target!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Where did you find the Paint-It?


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

The Taste of Home Halloween edition is at Publix now...9.99


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Also, the late September edition of All You has pumpkins on the cover, but that's it... just a 5 page article about making cute decorated pumpkins.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Tarker Midnight said:


> Tuesday Morning often sells old issues of special edition magazines at a very discounted price. In the past I've picked up Christmas magazines, Paula Deen magazines, etc. Anyways, I was in TM this morning and bought a 2013 edition of a magazine called "Celebrate Halloween", a Hoffman Media Special. It contains a lot of recipes and a few party theme ideas. Lots of nice pictures. The original price was $9.99 but TM is selling them for $1.99.
> 
> TM also had a few autumn themed entertaining magazines. I didn't have time to look through those since my 84 year old mom was with me and she was starting to get tired. So I just grabbed the one that had the word "Halloween" on the front. For only $1.99 it appears to be well worth the price!


Oh, there is a Tuesday Morning near us, I will check it out this afternoon.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Picked up the Sandra Lee Halloween magazine today at my local Kroger.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Oooh excited! I've been reading my mags from years past but I'm ready for new material!


----------



## Mrs. Barnabas Collins (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh I will be after that one in the morn. Thanks


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Haunted Nana said:


> I just hope Martha Stewarts is a brand new and not rehashed issue this year.


Ohmigosh, tell me about it! I haven't bought a Martha Stewart October issue in YEARS because of this. However, my dad never fails to buy me that $10 issue with all the "special" and "new" stuff in it. It's my Halloween present every year.


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Even though I'm the editor of Halloween Machine and would just LOVE for everyone here to buy one and check it out, I would still say this if I wasn't: I interviewed Leonard Pickel in this new September issue and it is such a good read; very interesting and insightful. If anybody wants to give it a shot, you can save 2 bucks by entering the code LABORLOVE at checkout. And if you do order one, please let me know...I would love to hear your thoughts!

http://www.lulu.com/shop/hallow-har...eptember-2014/paperback/product-21785506.htmlhttp://www.lulu.com/shop/hallow-harvest/halloween-machine-september-2014/paperback/product-21785506.html


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

sumrtym said:


> Where did you find the Paint-It?


I found it at our local grocery store called Meijers. I believe I have seen it at a couple other grocery stores as well I will keep an eye out for it and let you know what other stores I see it in.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Itzpopolotl said:


> I found it at our local grocery store called Meijers. I believe I have seen it at a couple other grocery stores as well I will keep an eye out for it and let you know what other stores I see it in.


Thanks, I actually found it at Wal-Mart! Mom apparently bought it or subscribes, I don't know which, because she already had it when I told her about it.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

How's the Sandra Lee issue this year? I must admit I'm pretty underwhelmed by the BH&G issue. It's...not very good. Kinda wish I merely flipped through it rather than bought it.


----------



## HazelLenore (Sep 12, 2012)

It would appear that there might not be a Martha Stewart Halloween issue at all this year.

Found a blog posting on MyScaryBlog.com, that seems to suggest as much. Guess we'll find out if it's true soon enough...

http://www.myscaryblog.com/2014/09/martha-stewarts-2014-halloween-issue.html


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

HazelLenore said:


> It would appear that there might not be a Martha Stewart Halloween issue at all this year.
> 
> Found a blog posting on MyScaryBlog.com, that seems to suggest as much. Guess we'll find out if it's true soon enough...
> 
> http://www.myscaryblog.com/2014/09/martha-stewarts-2014-halloween-issue.html


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Say it isn't so. ;(


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Here are some more magazines that I have found. Glad you found the Paint it magazine.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

OK, Sandra Lee's magazine is a serious jip this year. The cover has her in a witch costume and says "Halloween" however only half of the magazine is Halloween. A little less than halfway through it does this annoying upside-downy thing and you flip it around to see the OTHER cover which is Harvest-themed and booooooring. It's a thin magazine to begin with and there's hardly anything Halloween-ish in it. I really need to start flipping through these things before buying them...

BH&G - blah
Sandra Lee - blah

Come onnnnnnnnnn Martha!


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

HexMe said:


> OK, Sandra Lee's magazine is a serious jip this year. The cover has her in a witch costume and says "Halloween" however only half of the magazine is Halloween. A little less than halfway through it does this annoying upside-downy thing and you flip it around to see the OTHER cover which is Harvest-themed and booooooring. It's a thin magazine to begin with and there's hardly anything Halloween-ish in it. I really need to start flipping through these things before buying them...
> 
> BH&G - blah
> Sandra Lee - blah
> ...


Thanks for the info. Almost grabbed that Sandra Lee mag today.


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

HazelLenore said:


> It would appear that there might not be a Martha Stewart Halloween issue at all this year.
> 
> Found a blog posting on MyScaryBlog.com, that seems to suggest as much. Guess we'll find out if it's true soon enough...
> 
> http://www.myscaryblog.com/2014/09/martha-stewarts-2014-halloween-issue.html


Bummer. If the story is true, it does appear that a lot of the content will be folded into the October issue. So better than nothing, but still a bummer.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the tip HexMe, sorry the Sandra Lee mag was a disappointment though..


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

I haven't been happy with Halloween mags for the last few years and once again standing in the check out line flipping thru them, they are dismal to say the least.
I am looking forward to Country Living, usually they have good stuff to look at. I will see soon enough.


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Two of my favorite Halloween issue's


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Just got in the mail


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Saw this at Walmart, but it wasn't worth 10 bucks.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

ichasiris said:


> Saw this at Walmart, but it wasn't worth 10 bucks.
> 
> View attachment 213800


I looked at that today as well at Walmart and you are correct not worth $10 at all and i looked at several other and mostly ads in them and i do not want to buy a magaize for ads what the heck . They are crazy to think I will pay that much money for ads. so left empty handed


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

You all should try the magazine I edit, Halloween Machine. It's on lulu.com and right now through the 11th, there's free shipping with code SMG14 at checkout. No ads, just straight up Halloween goodness. 

Sorry, I would just really love to hear what some of you think of it...If anyone here orders a copy, please let me know. The September issue is out now. One more issue coming this season.


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

I like the cover of that Family Circle issue.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Uncle Steed said:


> You all should try the magazine I edit, Halloween Machine. It's on lulu.com and right now through the 11th, there's free shipping with code SMG14 at checkout. No ads, just straight up Halloween goodness.
> 
> Sorry, I would just really love to hear what some of you think of it...If anyone here orders a copy, please let me know. The September issue is out now. One more issue coming this season.



Uncle Steed , what type of magazine is it? I guess I mean what kind of content does it contain? is it mostly articles? art? what other type of halloween stuff is in it? I might order one but I would llike to know what i'm getting thanks


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I picked up the National Geographic Kids Halloween issue today. The kids are constantly trying to steal my Halloween issues, now they have their own!


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Uncle Steed , what type of magazine is it? I guess I mean what kind of content does it contain? is it mostly articles? art? what other type of halloween stuff is in it? I might order one but I would llike to know what i'm getting thanks


The only rule is that it has to be Halloween related...so it's not really restricted to any one thing. There are articles, art, pictures, vintage photos, Halloween memories, interviews with Halloween folks and home haunts, how-tos...all kinds of stuff. The September issue has a huge interview with Leonard Pickel that I think is super interesting, a nice feature on the story of Boris Pickett and the Monster Mash, Halloween Store Sightings (my 13 year old and 5 year old daughters write these), art, home haunt stuff...just all things Halloween-y. 

http://www.lulu.com/shop/hallow-harvest/halloween-machine-september-2014/paperback/product-21785506.html

If anyone wants one, there's free shipping until 11:59 Thursday night with the code SMG14 and I super apologize for sounding like an infomercial. Hahahahaha


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I haven't been seeing too many - I'd like to find that Sandra Dee one! 

I picked up this one from JoAnn Fabrics - I like to cross-stitch and there's some neat patterns in here....









And I found this one at Walmart tonight - it makes up for the 2 Christmas mags also on the shelf! Sorry for being sideways.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Has anyone seen, or know if it's going to be produced, the Phyllis Hoffman Celebrate Halloween magazine? I usually get a few good ideas from that one.


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Today's mail.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

TnHorrorFan said:


> Today's mail.
> 
> View attachment 214372
> 
> ...



off to the store for me tomorrow. Thats the one I have been waiting for.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Has anyone seen Matthew Mead's Halloween magazine? I thought he had one out every year.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

TnHorrorFan said:


> Today's mail.
> 
> 
> So this is the long awaited Martha Stewart Halloween magazine. Is this a flip over like Sandra Dee, Fall on one side and Halloween on the other?


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Haunted Nana said:


> off to the store for me tomorrow. Thats the one I have been waiting for.


Cool. I'll be looking for this one as well.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

slaz said:


> TnHorrorFan said:
> 
> 
> > Today's mail.
> ...


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

slaz said:


> TnHorrorFan said:
> 
> 
> > Today's mail.
> ...


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

HexMe said:


> slaz said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to know the answer to this because Sandra Lee's wasn't even HALF full with Halloween. Ads aside it was probably only like 25% - 30% Halloween, and even that content was weak. But then again...BH&G did an entire Halloween issue and I got only 1 idea out of the whole thing. Anyway...yes, would like to know if MS is a flipside Halloween issue.
> ...


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

Got my Country living yesterday, thumbs down !! UGH and Martha with her silly eyeball thing again. Sorry to those who like those things, I'm in a mood!!


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

HexMe said:


> Has anyone seen, or know if it's going to be produced, the Phyllis Hoffman Celebrate Halloween magazine? I usually get a few good ideas from that one.


Still no news on Phyllis Hoffman or Matthew Mead.......wonder what is going on?


----------



## Plague (Aug 27, 2008)

Pretty sure I saw a MM at either Von's or Ralphs here in L.A.- but I didn't pick it up due to the 16 buck price tag


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

YOW, 16 bucks.


----------



## Hollowman68 (Sep 2, 2010)

Saw the Matthew Mead at Publix today, flipped through it as wasn't impressed with this years. Mainly kid crafts and very little recipes (which is what I'm always on the look out for!)


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh, Uncle Steed ... I remember Leonard Pickel from the old Halloween-L list! Ha! I'm old!


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

diajoh said:


> Oh, Uncle Steed ... I remember Leonard Pickel from the old Halloween-L list! Ha! I'm old!


Ha! I had forgotten about that! But look at it this way...you're not getting older, just spookier.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm sure these have been posted already


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, this is the final issue of the 2014 season, the big October issue of Halloween Machine. We are in full color this month, with free shipping...would love for some of you guys to pick it up and take a look at it. 

Home haunter The Haunt on Williams Street, Waldemeer Whacky Shack, Artist Brad B.C. Smith﻿, The Magic of Halloween by author John P. Ribner﻿, Halloween Forum member Kurtis Primm﻿ takes looks at Distortions Unlimited and Zombie Pumpkins, artwork by Scarah Stashko﻿, Illustrator Roger Scholz﻿ and Brandon Primm﻿, Halloween 6 Producer's Cut reviewed, horror film Annabelle﻿ and more! With a frame worthy cover by B.C. Smith!

FREE SHIPPING: CODE GMF14 at checkout!

http://www.lulu.com/shop/hallow-harvest/halloween-machine-october-2014/paperback/product-21830154.html


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Not sure anyone has mentioned this one but I spotted it at my local grocery called Worlds Most Haunted Places. Looked very interesting!


----------

